# Once Again asking for help



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Can someone do a video about shooting techniques with the Moor hammer and the Rambone? I have both, and get many hand hits and fork hits.

Most of the "fork hits" are actually frame hits, near the middle of the frame. Close to the top of the frame.

Of course, a video is asking a lot, but may be more effective than a description.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Could be youre holding the pouch to one side a bit more.. with out ammo.. hold the pouch like you would shoot in the mirror.. almost like boxers do to see what they lack.. try and find an anchor .. floating or not.. that will have the pouch ready tonfly through or over the slingshot.. almost dead center.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> Can someone do a video about shooting techniques with the Moor hammer and the Rambone? I have both, and get many hand hits and fork hits.
> 
> Most of the "fork hits" are actually frame hits, near the middle of the frame. Close to the top of the frame.
> 
> ...


It would be easier if you did a video so it can be seen what your doing wrong . In the meantime use lighter bands so you learn to grip and release properly . You're probably " speed bumping " the ammo upon release and or allowing the sling to cant toward you .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah what TF said! Just don't get discouraged. Keep shootn!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I must concur. I've found fork hits are 99% pouch control.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks gents.
These hits are mainly in the middle between the fork tips.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone do a video about shooting techniques with the Moor hammer and the Rambone? I have both, and get many hand hits and fork hits.
> ...


I agree. Middle of the fork hits are weird to me on a frame like that. Perhaps pouch release, or frame hold orientation?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Both of those are pretty low frames for a beginner. The Moorhammer especially.


----------

